# Have you named your privates



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> What's odd about saying, "penis", "vagina", or "anus"? It's like saying it's odd to say "finger", "head" and "arms".
> 
> Meh, but I guess I understand in principal why people would do that, it's just that it doesn't make sense to me.


Same. I say penis a lot, so I'm not afraid of mentioning that around people. It's just weird to me to say cock in public since I associate it with something sexual and private...all the time. lol


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

This thread should be named, "Are you a 12 year old boy?"


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

bromide said:


> This thread should be named, "Are you a 12 year old boy?"


Whilst I agree, that would be giving the OP too much credit. Thankfully, that particular moron has been banned.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

My ex named her giant tits Thelma and Margaaret. Such ugly names, for such amazing boobs, I don't know what she was thinking.


----------



## Remington (Feb 11, 2012)

"mini me" fits my privates


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, there's Private Streisand, whom everyone calls Barbara for obvious reasons. Then there's the machinegunner in my squad; he's called Kiki, for some reason. And of course the corporals and sergeants all have nicknames I suppose, but OP only asked for privates' nicknames so there you are.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Just curious, was anyone else's reaction to the thread title, "Wait, what?"


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

One of my exes told me that his ex-girlfriend named his dick "Tinkerbell" and would refer to it as that frequently. I can't imagine. How emasculating.

I'm not big on penis pet names. I prefer to refer to my guy's manhood by using polite terms, such as "your cock".


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

When I shout out to my penis I often say, 'KRULL THE WARRIOR KING.'


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Its been called "that thing" like where the hell do you think you're putting "that thing"? lol which was the comment of my ex the first time we had sex. She later told me she was thinking "where the hell does he think he gonna fit that" lol. But my currently girlfriend has no specific name for it she some times calls it little Ricky basically because its a lil version of me slim but very tall.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

I know one person, who I heard addressed her private as "my lady", and when referring to younger people's, it was "young man" and "young lady". 
Another person calls her behind "Ole Gurl", and her thighs "Thing 1 and 2". She named them from trying to lose more weight on them.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I never knew why anyone would name their breasts, dick, or vagina, or any other part of their body. It really seems like a stupid practice.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Brian1 said:


> I never knew why anyone would name their breasts, dick, or vagina, or any other part of their body. It really seems like a stupid practice.


Some people are still stuck as teenagers, they actually think parts of their bodies need names as if they were individuals.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

I've known several women to refer to their breasts as "the girls". I'm fairly sure I know a girl who named all three but for the life of me I can't remember the names, her breasts might have been The Rockettes. 

I have no standing nickname for my John Thomas, but I do favour military references if I feel the need to make such a joke.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Some people are still stuck as teenagers, they actually think parts of their bodies need names as if they were individuals.


I find the idea odd for similar reasons but.......

It may simply be an alternate coping mechanism. People aren't comfortable with sexuality, some people get around that discomfort through humor. Some people yawn when they get nervous, it isn't all that different. Sexually direct words carry a lot of weight, some people are made uncomfortable by uttering those words.

It is silly certainly, but not all that is silly is necessarily stupid. Much of what is silly is surprisingly insightful.

Parts of our bodies do have names: fingers, toes, breasts, thighs, Achilles tendon..... etc. I don't name my dog Dog despite it just being a dog, yet naming the dog something specific is a condescension. The assumption of naming body parts is that they are separate, but we name them based on their relationship to us, showing that our concept of them as individual utilizes our understanding of their connection to us. We name our pets in the same manner, in reference to our concept of them not in reference to what they are. We name them for us not for them. 

Is it so different to name your body parts, given they get those names because of the way we personally think of them? What makes that somehow an intellectual sin?


----------



## LovelornLark (Mar 26, 2012)

hackm said:


> That one percent in porn films ruins it for the rest of us. We all feel inadequate.


That's how a lot of women feel about their breast size, except that it is a more obvious trait that is flaunted and exposed all over the media and not just in porn. I understand the feeling and, especially when evidence of inadequacy is everywhere, it sucks. 



Theyknow said:


> It's funny, it doesn't necessarily turn me on, but she can slip jokes in a public place that only we get. For instance "Wow! Thanks Peter, the food was great last night!"


Haha this is the only reason me and my boyfriend ever joke about a penis name. It can be amusing to secretly talk sexy in public, even if it is completely as a joke. Our name for his penis came completely out of a non-serious inside joke, and remains as such today; we don't really refer to it as that during sex or anything, just as a joke seperate from that. Now however, a friend of ours has recently started dating someone with the same name as we jokingly call his penis, so the onset of awkwardness revolving around that has pretty much stopped us from ever referring to it as that again. XD Oh well, fun while it lasted.  



skycloud86 said:


> Whilst I agree, that would be giving the OP too much credit. Thankfully, that particular moron has been banned.


Out of curiosity, why do I see so many people on this forum becoming banned? What is the criteria for banishment that is so commonly met amongst new members here?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

LovelornLark said:


> Out of curiosity, why do I see so many people on this forum becoming banned? What is the criteria for banishment that is so commonly met amongst new members here?


I think it's common for a forum as big as this one to see a lot of members getting banned as time goes on.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

LovelornLark said:


> Out of curiosity, why do I see so many people on this forum becoming banned? What is the criteria for banishment that is so commonly met amongst new members here?


Most "new" members that have been banned either signed up just to troll or are people who were banned before and signed up again in which case the admins will ban them again. So as long as you don't troll you'll be fine. 

Here are the rules:

http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

And this is the ban and infraction forum:

http://personalitycafe.com/ban-infractions/

Now you see why people get banned, and why the OP got banned.


----------



## LovelornLark (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting, thank-you.


----------



## JigglyJello (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm disappointed in you men! Really, no one? No one has said this name?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

And, I think I have asked someone, "Do you want to take care of *my pet*?"


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Brian.


And you just had to pick this forum.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> And you just had to pick this forum.


Are you suggesting I stop using Personality cafe?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Are you suggesting I stop using Personality cafe?


Oh no, that's not what I'm suggesting at all, I just thought it was interesting the name you gave to your privates, then the coincidence I was reading the post,because my own name is Brian. 

Sorry if it came out wrong.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> Oh no, that's not what I'm suggesting at all, I just thought it was interesting the name you gave to your privates, then the coincidence I was reading the post,because my own name is Brian.
> 
> Sorry if it came out wrong.


:laughing: OH MY GOD THAT WAS HYSTERICAL!!!!


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Normally, I'd avoid threads like this.. But since I'm already here, I'll just go with it.

Roger.. (You WILL obey me.. )
The hammer of justice (And believe me, if you meet him.. It'll be JUST US)
Junior.. It's the only one that appropriate to say if I'm near family members. (Example: Friend: *tries to falcon punch me*, Me: "DUDE! What the heck!!! You nearly crushed Junior!!!")
Pokey. Well, I guess you can figure that one out.. Just kidding, I have never called it that. 

[Edit] I totally forgot one.. "Richard" The Lionhearted *ginormous wink*
Hahaha I guess I've found my silly switch.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

OcarinaOfTime said:


> The hammer of justice (And believe me, if you meet him.. It'll be JUST US)


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

This thread. Why is it still alive? 

Meh, I'll play. 

Tiny. Because anyone named Tiny is always big and black.


----------

